
Where can I find a stock market api for all stocks? - uberend23
I am building a web app and I want to use a universal API, instead of getting data from multiple sources...<p>Is it possible?
======
lifencoder
do you want to use universal api or want to create a universal api?

~~~
uberend23
I want to use one. I have something called Alpha vantage, but it seems if I
want stocks from certain indexes I need to buy their API...

